# question about 2 breeders



## maverickgsd1 (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been looking at kennels for the past year and nailed it down to two kennels.

http://www.24kgsd.com/
http://kirchenwald.com/pages/aboutus.html

Anyone have anything good or bad about either kennel? Im new to the board but not new to having GSD's. Im NOT intrested in doing sch with a dog, I have a GS that I do that with but it's a long story. Im not really into the sable coats but LOVE the black saddle look. im looking for first and fore most a family pet but also like to do obendiance, tracking and maybe agility oh and also therpy would be a good thing again.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am familiar w/ 24Kgsd and you would not go wrong in dealing with Julie. I am not into the showlines, but if I were, she would be the breeder I would go with for certain. She knows what she is doing, and has been at it a very long time. She has integrity and is reputable. Oh, and if you changed your mind and decided to do SchH, her dogs have what it takes as well. 
This thread takes place on her property(she is generous enough to let the club use her place) and the Black & Reds are from her breedings, along with Kenya(the first dog pictured):
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1211003&page=1#Post1211003


----------



## maverickgsd1 (Sep 28, 2009)

anyone else chiming in?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have two dogs from Julie (24K), and she has used Gayle's stud Gorbi vom Kirchenwald for a few litters (I've seen him show twice, but not "met" the dog personally). If you like both, maybe see if Julie plans to use Gorbi for future breedings (I think Gayle owns two of Julie's dogs from the past breedings).

For what you are looking for, both are great choices. 

Julie's dogs have great temperament for being companions. They are not nervy. Great house dogs too, she keeps most of the dogs in the house and keeps them together. The pups are born in the house and get LOTS of socialization (many people of all ages come to visit, we handle them a lot, take them outside, they go for car rids, etc). Several of Julie's dogs have been or are currently in Leader Dogs for the Blind programs. My older 24K dog is different lines than Julie is breeding now but is titled in conformation, rally obedience, Dog Sport obedience, agility, and has her CGC, herding instinct test, temperament test, and therapy dog evaluation. My younger dog (true to the lines and type she is currently breeding and training) is training in SchH and dock diving. I will also be starting agility in April (waiting for him to mature physically and my agility club does not train in the winter). He has been tested on sheep and would be herding if there was not a waiting list for the local trainer. He's a very social dog, loves people and loves my other dogs. He's been easy in the house, is currently sleeping at my feet. They are very versatile dogs, no extreme conformation or temperament. Great for companionship and many sports!

I am working with Julie on an updated web site. Here is my current draft which has a few more pictures of her current dogs and progeny:
http://www.dutchbingo.net/personal/24KGSDtest/dogs.html


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I have NO personal experience with those 2 breeders (haven't even looked at their websites).
But to "chime in"


> Originally Posted By: maverickgsd1im looking for first and fore most a family pet but also like to do obendiance, tracking and maybe agility oh and also therpy would be a good thing again.


Would you consider a rescue?


----------



## maverickgsd1 (Sep 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: maverickgsd1im looking for first and fore most a family pet but also like to do obendiance, tracking and maybe agility oh and also therpy would be a good thing again.


Would you consider a rescue?

[/quote]

Personaly, I use to be the president for a local dog rescue a few years ago and I know there are some GREAT dogs out there but right now im not really intrested in rescue. Im willing to put the time and effort into finding another top quality GS. Like my other one.


----------



## rperry (Jan 18, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>I have a male GSD from Julie and he is wonderful. Julie is caring, knowledgeable, and loves her dogs. I consider her a close friend and know I can go to her with any question that I might have. Many of the compliments I get about my dog Schumi focus on his rock solid temperament. I do SchH with him, but he is a great "pet" in my house, and my husband and I take him everywhere. He is great with kids/people of any ages, and other dogs. Let me know if you have any questions. Have you checked out her blog? http://www.24kgsd.com/blog </span></span>


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI have two dogs from Julie (24K), and she has used Gayle's stud Gorbi vom Kirchenwald for a few litters (I've seen him show twice, but not "met" the dog personally). If you like both, maybe see if Julie plans to use Gorbi for future breedings (I think Gayle owns two of Julie's dogs from the past breedings).


I have seen alot of Gorbi and progeny - I know you would get what you are looking for as a companion from him! I also knew his grandmother Brenda - who is probably my favorite showline GSD of all I have ever seen - she was a terrific old girl when I met her, lived to be 15 I think - and what a personality.......Gorbi is throwing gorgeous show line pups and nice personalities

Lee


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't have any personal experience with her, other than a few emails exchanged, or any experience with show lines in general, either, but wanted to add that if I were to get a dog from the show lines, she'd be the first person I'd turn to. I admire both the beauty of her dogs and their ability to WORK. 

Like onyxgirl said, you can't go wrong with Julie.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a 4 month old puppy from Julie and he is an absolute joy, just a great happy outgoing puppy and a beautiful puppy to boot, my baby went VP 3 at an SV show last weekend, it has been a great experience dealing with Julie and she has been there supporting me every step of the way, I can't say enough about her dogs.


----------



## maverickgsd1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes i've been very impressed with her dogs. I talked to Julie last night and she asked me alot of questions "which I was expecting" she would and I asked her alot of questions. She is doinf a repeat breeding with xbox and funny as soon as she comes into heat. So it's a waiting game now.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh you may get a full sibling to my Gavin!!! I am so happy with my boy, he is just a great puppy, you won't be sorry.


----------



## maverickgsd1 (Sep 28, 2009)

well lets see a pic or your Gavin


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

If you go to the website 24kgsd.com and click on puppies Gavin is on there, or go to the search on there and put Gavin in and you can see him. I'm not able to post pictures right now.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This is Gavin, I think (he was lime green, no?)


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

That's my boy!!!


----------

